# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Ebook Sổ Tay Seo - Tối ưu hoá Website, Blog Hiệu quả nhất

## chuyenlambang1

*L*ượn qua blog http://ethongtin.net thấy được bài viết khá thú vị. Bác ấy cũng lượm lặt lại ở đâu đó thì em không biết [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Em cũng xin phép copy & paste ở đây cho các newbi dễ theo dõi.


Tình cờ tìm được 2 cuốn ebook cực kỳ bổ ích này tại Thư Viện WebMaster.Cực kỳ hữu dụng cho những bạn chưa biết nhiều về Seo và muốn tối ưu hóa Website của mình:

​*[replacer_img]*​Nhân dịp tết nguyên đán 2010 xuân Canh Dần. Thư Viện Webmaster thực hiện ebook sổ tay SEO 1.0 , với mong muốn đem lại những kiến thức về SEO (tối ưu hoá website) cho tất cả mọi người. Thư Viện Webmaster đã tổng hợp và biên soạn lại lại các bài viết hay do nhiều tác giả thực hiện mà chúng tôi sưu tầm được trên internet trong suốt thời gian vừa qua. Toàn bộ các chủ đề và bài viết được sắp xếp khoa học giúp bạn đọc dễ dàng tra cứu, trao đổi khi cần. Sổ tay có chức năng Auto show/hide panels sẽ tự động đóng/mở menu điều khiển tạo không gian lớn nhất cho bạn đọc ebook, tính năng Advanced Search(tìm kiếm nâng cao) giúp bạn dễ dàng tìm được những thông tin bạn cần, toàn bộ các tiêu đề là tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Việt tạo thuận lợi tối đa cho bạn đọc, ebook gồm các chủ đề sau:



01.Giới thiệu
02. Tìm hiểu Search Engine
03. Search Engine Optimization
03.1.Optimization
03.2. Link Building
03.3. SEO Tips
03.4. SEO Marketing
04. SEO Open Source
04.1. Joomla SEO
04.2. Drupal SEO
04.3. vBulletin SEO
04.4. Wordpress SEO
05. SEO Documents
06. SEO Tools


*Download here*​​*Cuốn 2.0*​*[replacer_img]*​Sau khi xuất bản cuốn sổ tay SEO 1.0. Thư Viện Webmaster đã nhận được rất nhiều lời động viên, chia sẻ từ các bạn. Hôm nay 8/3 Thư Viện Webmaster thực hiện xuất bản cuốn ebook sổ tay SEO phiên bản 2.0. Với mong muốn đem lại những kiến thức về SEO (tối ưu hoá website) cho tất cả mọi người. Thư Viện Webmaster đã tổng hợp và biên soạn lại lại các bài viết hay do nhiều tác giả thực hiện mà chúng tôi sưu tầm được trên internet trong suốt thời gian vừa qua. Cuốn ebook bao gồm 10 chủ đề chính với 144 bài viết. Toàn bộ các chủ đề và bài viết được sắp xếp khoa học giúp bạn đọc dễ dàng tra cứu, trao đổi khi cần. Cuốn sổ tay gồm các chủ đề chính sau :
01.Giới thiệu
02. Tìm hiểu Search Engine
02.1.Optimization
02.2. Link Building
02.3. SEO Tips
02.4. SEO Marketing
03. SEO Open Source
03.1. Joomla SEO
03.2. Drupal SEO
03.3. vBulletin SEO
03.4. Wordpress SEO
04. SEO Documents
05. SEO Tools

*Download here*

----------


## songdonggun

Hay quá . mình đang cần đến nó . thank phát

----------


## phukatana

Mình có cuốn hướng dẫn SEO do chính google xuất bản, ai muốn học về seo thì nên đọc. Link: quảng cáo trên google với SEO

----------

